# 

## hudy8

Witam. Chciałbym trochę zaoszczędzić i sam położyć płytki w garażu, kotłowni, pralni i na balkonach razem ok 70m2 . W garażu i kotłowni na pewno gres techniczny a na pozostałych powierzchniach jeszcze niestety nie wiem.
Jaką polecacie maszynkę do cięcia płytek. Myślałem kupić coś do 1tys zł. Oczywiście im taniej tym lepiej ale nie za cenę jakości. Myślę że do tej ceny dla amatorskiego użytku jestem w sanie coś kupić.

----------


## danielon

Witam, ja kupiłem sobie maszynke WALMER 800MM dałem za nią wtedy ok 400 zł ale jak patrze na allegro teraz to nawet za 200 zł kupisz. Myślę że do prac domowych w zupełności wystarczy ja jestem z niej zadowolony. Nóż kosztuje 20 zł , fajnie tnie gres.

----------


## Kaizen

Gres techniczny może stwarzać problemy. Może to nawet zależeć od partii. Jak to ma być jednorazowa akcja, to bym nie kupował gratów, tylko wypożyczył porządną maszynę wodną jak już nazbierałoby się cięcia.

Ale może być i tak, że rysik wystarczy.

----------


## brazylia29

Zleć pracę płytkarzowi ,a nie będziesz sprzęt specjalnie kupował.

----------


## cuuube

Waterjet , za tysiąc da się pociąć sporo płytek bez odprysków na krawędziach .
Tu gdzie pracuję cokół kosztuje 7/8 zł 
Dowolne wycinanki z płytki do 60x60 to koszt 20/30 zł

----------


## Kaizen

> Waterjet , za tysiąc da się pociąć sporo płytek bez odprysków na krawędziach .


U mnie nie tak dużo. Otwór 135zł/szt (pod potrójne gniazda tyle płaciłem). Cięcie na prosto 25zł/mb.
I nie ma gwarancji braku odprysków ani nawet że płytka nie pęknie.

----------


## hudy8

Te najtańsze wodne są już po 700zł tylko ile to jest warte. Raczej mało znane firmy lub raczej chinole.
Kiedyś ciołem płytki na maszynce Walmer ale to było lata tamu, technika idzie do przodu. 
Jak radzi sobie ten twój Walmer z grubym gresem?

----------


## tkaczor123

> Witam. Chciałbym trochę zaoszczędzić i sam położyć płytki w garażu, kotłowni, pralni i na balkonach razem ok 70m2 . W garażu i kotłowni na pewno gres techniczny a na pozostałych powierzchniach jeszcze niestety nie wiem.
> Jaką polecacie maszynkę do cięcia płytek. Myślałem kupić coś do 1tys zł. Oczywiście im taniej tym lepiej ale nie za cenę jakości. Myślę że do tej ceny dla amatorskiego użytku jestem w sanie coś kupić.


Chcesz odebrać innym zarobek?
Tak na poważnie to kup sobie zwykłą wodną za 500zł + ręczną i płytki spokojnie potniesz żeby ułożyć w pomieszczeniach gospodarczych.
Później ją na olx możesz pogonić.
Wypożyczyć się nie opłaca bo w tydzień tego nie zrobisz.

----------


## Slawko123

nie kupuj zwykłej wodnej, tylko wodną z ruchomym wózkiem z tarczą np. taką . Zapomnij o kupowaniu ręcznej, wszystko przetniesz, wytniesz na tego typu co wyżej.  Ręczna dobra sporo kosztuje, a te po 100-150zł do niczego sie nie nadają.

----------


## Kaizen

> Wypożyczyć się nie opłaca bo w tydzień tego nie zrobisz.


Czemu nie? Stoi coś na przeszkodzie, żeby układać płytki zostawiając tylko te, co do docięcia? Wtedy jeden dzień (czy na weekend, który kosztuje tyle co jeden dzień - z 50 zł) na cięcie to aż nadto chyba powinien wystarczyć?

----------


## vadiol

> Witam. Chciałbym trochę zaoszczędzić i sam położyć płytki w garażu, kotłowni, pralni i na balkonach razem ok 70m2 . W garażu i kotłowni na pewno gres techniczny a na pozostałych powierzchniach jeszcze niestety nie wiem. Jaką polecacie maszynkę do cięcia płytek. Myślałem kupić coś do 1tys zł. Oczywiście im taniej tym lepiej ale nie za cenę jakości. Myślę że do tej ceny dla amatorskiego użytku jestem w sanie coś kupić.


    Absolutne minimum wydanych pieniędzy , na narzędzie tnące , to szlifierka kątowa . Jeżeli potrafisz wykorzystać w pełni jej możliwości , to zrobisz garaż , pralnie i co tam sobie chcesz . A jeżeli chcesz iść w stronę jakości cięcia , to musisz wydać kilkanaście tys zł . Jeżeli nigdy wcześniej nie zajmowałeś się układaniem , a więc i cięciem płytek , to nie ma znaczenia ile wydasz na przecinarkę . Dopóki się tego nie nauczysz , to się nie przekonasz .

----------


## cuuube

> U mnie nie tak dużo. Otwór 135zł/szt (pod potrójne gniazda tyle płaciłem). Cięcie na prosto 25zł/mb.
> I nie ma gwarancji braku odprysków ani nawet że płytka nie pęknie.


To sporo , chyba że płytka była spora  , niestety jak jest jedna firma to walą ceny z kapelusza . Z tym pękaniem to fakt , czasem pękają lub odpryskują przy przebijaniu , ale 90% tnie się dobrze.




Dziś kumpel co kładzie płytki przywiózł mi płytki 40x80 , bo mu się nie mieszczą na obecnej maszynie , by pociąć cokoły . Wspominał , że kiedyś kupił maszynkę za 2 kafle i po jednym razie ją oddał bo nie szło nią nic zrobić.



Nagroda dla tego co wytnie tak płytki na 1mm od rury , jeszcze łączone z druga płytką przez fugę , bez odprysków  




.

.

----------


## hudy8

Kupiłem Walmer mgłr 2 800mm. Bardzo fajna maszynka, ładnie tnie gres techniczny. Zobaczymy jak będzie z grubszymi, twardszymi płytkami. Dzięki wszystkim za pomoc.

----------


## ag2a

Też mam taką i z płytkami 1 cm już raczej sobie nie radzi

----------


## hudy8

Takich grubych raczej kroił nie będę. A inne noże próbowałeś 10,12?

----------


## adam1234567

Bardzo dobrze, że nie wydawałeś zbędnie kasy na jakieś gówno co tnie z wodą. Ja na Walmerze robiłem cały dom, problem tylko miałem z gresem 12mm w kuchni w formacie 60x60cm, do tego użyłem kątówki z tarczą diamentową. Czego nie utniesz walmerem tnij kątówką- sprawdzone. Ja w garażu i kotłowni nawet robiłem  sam cokoliki, bo w casto za 1szt 5zł  kosztuje. Do zrobienia cokołu zakładasz tarcze szifierską do kamienia o gradacji 60, lub 80 i szlifujesz dół cokołu na prosto po cięciu a górę szlifujesz na półokrągło , troche roboty ale kasa w kieszeni. Wszystko tak naprawdę zależy od twoich manualnych zdolności. Maszyny  na wodę do 1000zł nadają się wiesz do czego...?, na nich nawet nie utniesz płytki w kąt 45stopni, bo będzie ci się kruszyć, a do cięć prostych najlepsza i najporęczniejsza zwykła maszyna stosowana od wieków + kątówka. Pozdrawiam

----------


## adam1234567

Nagroda dla tego co wytnie tak płytki na 1mm od rury , jeszcze łączone z druga płytką przez fugę , bez odprysków  


 Raczej nagana a nie nagroda dla tego  co te skrawki płytek po prawo wkleił. NIe można było położyc  po środku pomieszczenia (w osi) płytki, a następne dać na boki i wtedy po bokach miał być takie same szerokie płytki np po 10cm?. Tak samo pod grzejnikiem czemu zaczyna kładzenie płytek od tak wąskich pasków?

----------


## cuuube

> Nagroda dla tego co wytnie tak płytki na 1mm od rury , jeszcze łączone z druga płytką przez fugę , bez odprysków  
> 
> 
>  Raczej nagana a nie nagroda dla tego  co te skrawki płytek po prawo wkleił. NIe można było położyc  po środku pomieszczenia (w osi) płytki, a następne dać na boki i wtedy po bokach miał być takie same szerokie płytki np po 10cm?. Tak samo pod grzejnikiem czemu zaczyna kładzenie płytek od tak wąskich pasków?


Ano temu się nie dało , że płytki idą z innego pomieszczenia , a właściwie pomieszczeń... I tu się skończyły




Chyba nie musze pisać , która była płytką wyjściową na pierwszym zdjęciu

.
Z lewej wejscie do piwnicy , wyżej z lewej wejscie na schody , u góry przejscie do korytarza i do drzwi wyjsciowych , z prawej wejscie do kuchni
.
.
Poniżej zdjęcie z rzeczoną łazienka (wejście z kuchni) ktora jest ostatnim pomieszczeniem (fotka robiona z pokoju)

----------


## hudy8

> Bardzo dobrze, że nie wydawałeś zbędnie kasy na jakieś gówno co tnie z wodą. Ja na Walmerze robiłem cały dom, problem tylko miałem z gresem 12mm w kuchni w formacie 60x60cm, do tego użyłem kątówki z tarczą diamentową. Czego nie utniesz walmerem tnij kątówką- sprawdzone. Ja w garażu i kotłowni nawet robiłem  sam cokoliki, bo w casto za 1szt 5zł  kosztuje. Do zrobienia cokołu zakładasz tarcze szifierską do kamienia o gradacji 60, lub 80 i szlifujesz dół cokołu na prosto po cięciu a górę szlifujesz na półokrągło , troche roboty ale kasa w kieszeni. Wszystko tak naprawdę zależy od twoich manualnych zdolności. Maszyny  na wodę do 1000zł nadają się wiesz do czego...?, na nich nawet nie utniesz płytki w kąt 45stopni, bo będzie ci się kruszyć, a do cięć prostych najlepsza i najporęczniejsza zwykła maszyna stosowana od wieków + kątówka. Pozdrawiam


Cokolik to ja myślałem zrobić na 15cm czyli tylko przetnę płytkę w pół i wyrównam miejsce cięcia. Myślę że 15cm nie będzie za dużo. Ale to zobaczę podczas układania.

----------


## cuuube

15 cm to już zakrawa na lamperię

----------


## hudy8

No prawie  :wink:   w garażu i kotłowni myślę że taka wysokość nie będzie przeszkadzać. Obecnie w garażu mam około 8 i w niektórych miejscach ściany są brudne od mopa.

----------


## hudy8

Panowie jeszcze jedno pytanie związane z układaniem płytek. Czy gruntuje się nową posadzkę przed układaniem? Posadzka z mixokreta została położona miesiąc temu. Druga sprawa to znajomy twierdzi że płytki w kotłowni i garażu powinienem układać jak wylewka będzie całkowicie sucha gdyż płytki mogą pękać. Wylewki jest 10cm. Wydaje mi się że po miesiącu już będzie dostatecznie sucha. Jak myślicie?

----------


## Kaizen

Gruntować.
Po miesiacu to zaczynasz wygrzewać i trwa to prawie kolejny miesiąc. Przy 10cm dołożyłbym jeszcze e dwa tygodnie wygrzewania albo sprawdził wilgotność.

----------


## hudy8

> Gruntować.
> Po miesiacu to zaczynasz wygrzewać i trwa to prawie kolejny miesiąc. Przy 10cm dołożyłbym jeszcze e dwa tygodnie wygrzewania albo sprawdził wilgotność.


Tam nie mam ogrzewania bo to kotłownia i garaż więc wygrzewać nie ma jak. Resztę posadzek i tak nie mam jak wygrzewać gdyż nie mam jeszcze wyposażonej kotłowni.

----------


## benek54

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów. Jestem tu nowy.e.
Szukam ręcznej maszynki do glazury, aby  wykonać ok.30m2 podłogi -kuchnia,łazienka,WC,balkon (terakota,gres) oraz 30m2 ścian (tu raczej glazura-płytki ścienne). Jest to mieszkanie w bloku. Potrafię wykonać samemu co nieco, więc postanowiłam poszukać tematu na tym forum na dziś (zwłaszcza, że fachowiec krzyknął za robociznę sumę, za którą prawdopodobnie mogę kupić bardzo dużo takiego sprzętu).
Ponieważ ostatni wpis jest z roku 2018 chciał bym się dołączyć do tematu i zapytać jakie (niezbyt drogie) przecinarki ręczne właściwie tylko na tę jedną okazję polecacie  na dzień dzisiejszy? No może przyda się jeszcze w rodzinie przy budowie niewielkiego domku.
Znalazłem parę modeli (do 300zł.), ale nie wiem na co się zdecydować. Maszyny stołowej raczej nie użyję.

Przecinarka do glazury- FSM 600 mm, LUX-TOOLS.
                                         - MGM 600 Walmer
                                         -Dedra 1147 600 mm
                                         -Dedra 1150 600 mm
                                         -Dedra 1162-090 
                                         -YATO -    :spam:

----------


## jano1963

Zobacz sobie maszynki Wertec używam od 3 lat 800 mm i naprawdę daje rade prowadnica kółko na łożysku.

----------

